# Sonata-Fantasie no. 3 in B flat for piano



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey All, I'm proud to premier my piano Sonata-Fantasie no. 3 in B flat. Played by esteemed concert pianist and friend Usman Anees.

It's a crazy work and very difficult. The final sonata in a trilogy, full of humor and extremes of emotion. It aspires for grace amidst absurdities, for that reason I half jokingly refer to it as the "grazioso, or "graceful" sonata.

Usman learned it in a month! I've met a lot of pianist but he is truly an extrodinary talent. I urge you to check out his YouTube channel where you can find all his videos, including his recordings of all 32 Beethoven Sonatas... from memory!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I listened to about roughly 4 minutes of this, and found it extremely technically impressive. It is quite an accomplishment to compose something that requires so much skill, as I feel a lot of the work I've heard from you does. It kind of reminds me of the spirit of liszt in being very complicated and dramatic, however I make no connection to the mood produced.

However, I tend to prefer more melody in my pieces, stronger hooks. I really enjoy the impressionists and late romantics such as Mahler very much, so that is my focus to give you an understanding of my review of your work.

But I think you have achieved what you have set out to achieve and are being true to what is inside of you, so keep producing similar works, they are great, job well done!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

..........Bravo!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I hear a young Chopin in several of your works. Your music holds its own when placed beside greats of late classical and early romantic. Fantastic.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I hear a young Chopin in several of your works. Your music holds its own when placed beside greats of late classical and early romantic. Fantastic.


Thank you for your compliment! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

Like most of the things you post here, amazing.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

paulc said:


> Like most of the things you post here, amazing.


Thanks paulc, I'm glad you enjoyed it. That piece took over six months to compose. Most of my pieces take a while, especially my sonata-fantasies. My first sonata-fantasie, which I still need to record, took over 10 years before it was complete!

I admire Mozart's ability to pen masterpieces in a single sitting but unfortunately my composition process is more similar to Beethoven's.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Has some of that Debussy-esque spontaneity that I like in piano works. Impressive :tiphat:


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's my own recording of the Sonata-Fantasie. I hope you enjoy both interpretations!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

arnerich said:


> Here's my own recording of the Sonata-Fantasie. I hope you enjoy both interpretations!


Personally I like your interpretation way more than the other, as it has a lot more character, and more weight.


----------



## Larry (Oct 5, 2017)

I listened to the Usman version. It seems you have two pieces, the rather long intro, which seems to go everywhere and nowhere. Then your main theme which starts at 5:00. I hear the theme rendered in three styles, Bachish, romantic and impressionist. I really liked the piece from five min. on. Lose the first five minutes which seems to ramble. The biggest impediment to my enjoyment was the piano. Usman did a nice job of interpretation, but there is only so much you can do on a tinny upright. I'm amazed that he didn't protest, or did he? Find at a least a six foot grand somewhere. We will thank you for it.


----------



## Larry (Oct 5, 2017)

Now that I've heard your version I can hear the theme throughout. The beginning makes sense with a better piano and interpretation. Nice work. Really like the Ravelish section at 7:50. This is your best work.
Great playing. There were a few places where I would prefer more legato, some of it is too sharp and bright.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Larry said:


> Now that I've heard your version I can hear the theme throughout. The beginning makes sense with a better piano and interpretation. Nice work. Really like the Ravelish section at 7:50. This is your best work.
> Great playing. There were a few places where I would prefer more legato, some of it is too sharp and bright.


I'm glad you enjoyed it! And thank you for the feedback. I laughed when I read your prior post "it seems to go everywhere and nowhere". I actually think that's not a bad description! There's a lot of sound and furry but what does it all signify? Life feels like that sometimes.


----------

